# I have now seen and heard ((IT ALL))



## Concreteguy (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't care what you think you have seen and heard. It isn't this madness!

[ame]https://youtu.be/r_Ny2fZFPlw[/ame]


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2020)

I know there are guys who have taken massive amounts before but this is just completely absurd.


----------



## GearPro (Jun 9, 2020)

I don’t even know what to say about that.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2020)

At 12:40 they talk about an oral that was spread on food of cattle apparently. I've been around a long time and I'm not quite sure I'm familiar with what they are describing.


----------



## koolio (Jun 13, 2020)

There was a local powerlifter here outside of Cleveland that would begin his cycle by filling 10 syringes all the way with test...he shot his ass, delts, lats and pecs....that is appx. 7500 mgs...he was a 900 pound squatter....he died in his mid 40s from a heart attack...


----------



## Victory (Jun 15, 2020)

I don't believe him but he says it with a straight face. Going on old doses I don't even think all of that would add up to 10,000mg. Most of the old tabs were 2mg so 200mg per tub. Even 5mg tabs at 100 per tub would be 500mg x 5 = 2500mg per day. 200mg inj x 27 = 5400mg. So that is 7900mg and many of the tabs were 2mg so it would be much lower. Even 3000mg per day is absurb but I don't know how he gets to 10,000mg.


----------



## RIZDRAVER (Jun 18, 2020)

The old adage is still true. The number one side effect of steroids is lying.


----------



## AR-15 (Jul 25, 2020)

He’s so full of shit.......AR-15


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 25, 2020)

I don't recall seeing this in the Physician's Desk Reference.

:sHa_lolbig2:


----------

